# Abhakmatte



## Lupus (20. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,
ichkomme gerade vom Wasser und hab mich ma wieder über meine Mate geärgert! Ich hab eine gut gepolsterte Matte allerdings rutschen die Fische oft runter wenn man nicht sehr gut audpasst!
Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche  nach der perfekten Matte!

Das bedeutet platzsparend, leicht günstig aber sicher! Und vor allem hab ich keine Lust das Teil erst noch zusammenzu bauen!

Was könnt ihr empfehlen??

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## allrounder11 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Das wird schwierig. Die Matten mit Rand lösen wohl dein Problem, allerdings ist das Packmaß meist katastrophal und unter 60 € nicht zu haben.

Da musst du abwegen was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## YdeeS (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Zum Thema, ich habe zeit Anfang der Saison diese Matte hier und bin begeistert. Ausschlaggebend für mich war das geringe Packmaß ohne eine aufblasbare Matte kaufen zu müssen und dank dem hohen Rand kann nichts passieren.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....?info=p1699_FOX-Carpmaster-Unhooking-Mat.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Was wäre eigentlich gegen einen handelsüblichen Müllsack einzuwenden?


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Rutscht ja auch weg..... im grunde kommt man ohne Rand der etwas höher steht gar nicht aus....


----------



## Gunnar. (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich gegen einen handelsüblichen Müllsack einzuwenden?


 Wenn der Fisch durch Topf oder Pfanne wandern soll = nichts.
Wenn der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt werden soll = sehr viel.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

ich lege am Rand unter die matte meist etwas drunter.
am leichten gefälle rutsch der fisch dagegen, ist aber nur eine notlösung, da ich immer das selbe problem habe.


----------



## Big Troll (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



			
				Lupus;

Das bedeutet platzsparend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese hier :m
> 
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/produc....html/XTCsid/2b979641b8bba5f45c24b03091bf6561
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch durch Topf oder Pfanne wandern soll = nichts.
> Wenn der Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt werden soll = sehr viel.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, durch die Folie ist doch die Schleimhaut hinreichend geschützt, sollte man meinen, oder liegt das Kleine auf 'nem Lidl-Beutel nicht weich genug?


----------



## Gunnar. (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



> oder liegt das Kleine auf 'nem Lidl-Beutel nicht weich genug?


Das "weiche" ist ein Punkt für die Matte. Senkt die Verletzungsgefahr erheblich. Keine Steine , Geäst oder oder ... die auf den Fisch einwirken.

Ick kann bei Bedarf gern mit Bildern von Verletzungen dienen die passieren wenn der Fisch zB. von der Matte rutscht und auf ungeschützten Boden "zappelt".


----------



## Guppyfan (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hallo
Bei mir ist noch nie ein Fisch von der Abhackmatte gerutscht. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde man sich entfernen und den fisch auf der Matte zurücklassen. 

LG


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Und es heisst immernoch " Abhakmatte".. hier wird nichts gehackt


----------



## Lupus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Nur ein Satz zum Thema für wieder Abhakmatte: Wer Fische zurücksetzt muss sie pfleglich behandeln eine Matte ist da Pflicht!


Zurück zum Thema:

Die Matte von Fox sieht sehr gut aus hat die an den Seiten überall  Reißverschlüsse?

Eine ähnliche Matte vie die von Angeldomäne habe ich...besonders große Fische rutschen ziemlich schnell runter!

Gruß
Lpus


----------



## YdeeS (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Lupus schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Die Matte von Fox sieht sehr gut aus hat die an den Seiten überall  Reißverschlüsse?
> 
> ...



Ja, die Matte hat ringsherum insgesamt 4 Reisverschlüsse die mit Klett zusätzlich gesichert sind, um alle Wände umklappen zu können.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

@ Lupus:
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Nash-Monster-Carp-Cradle-Abhakmatte_1654.html


----------



## Lupus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Bitte kommt zurück zum Thema!
Wie gesagt kleinere Fische mit 10 bis ca. 30 pfd bereiten auch nicht die großen Probleme darüber hinaus wird es jedoch schon einmal schwierig das liegt natürlch auch daran das die Fische mehr Umfang haben!
@ Gunnar muss man das Teil von Nash nicht umständlich zusammenbauen? Nimmt ws viel Platz weg?

Wer hat die Matte von Chub taugt die was?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

So, das schlimmste off topic gelöscht oder editiert.

Beleidigungen gibt Punkte. Moralapostelei auch, egal ob in richtung C&R oder in Richtung Kochtopf ( wie hier).

Zurück zur Abhakmatte.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Moin moin,



Lupus schrieb:


> @ Gunnar muss man das Teil von Nash nicht umständlich zusammenbauen? Nimmt ws viel Platz weg?


 
Sorry , kann ich dir nicht sagen.......Ich kenn das Ding auch nur vom Link + Bild.
Ich hab nur einwenig nach ner schönen großen Matte Ausschau gehalten und bin dabei auf die Nash gestoßen.


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

@ Lupus ich hab die hier

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Chub-Euro-Xtra-Cradle_797.html 

Ist zwar ein riesen Teil, aber die Karpfen liegen sicher. Egal wie groß. Die Seitenwände sind stabil mit Reißverschlüssen.

Nachteil ist natürlich das riesen Packmass. Allerdings nutze ich sie zum Transport ans Wasser als "Tragetasche". Rod Pot, Biviytable, Gummistiefel, Wiegesack usw.... bringe ich darin unter.


----------



## Fishing Gerd (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:

Warum auf ne Matte hiefen wenn der Karpfen wieder zurück soll? Kann man den Haken nicht im Wasser lösen?
Mir erschließt sich darin kein Sinn.

Ich nehme doch für Barsche, Zander und Wels doch auch keine Luftmatratze mit. Wenn wieder zurück, dann wird im Wasser abgehakt.

Sorry für OT, aber vielleicht lerne ich ja noch was .....


Gerd


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hi Gerd,

Berechtigte Frage......
Hoffendlich wird keine C&R Dabatte daraus...

Bei mir sind das so kanppe 90% der Fische die ich nicht verwerten kann die noch direkt im Kescher abgehakt werden.
Der Rest ...... manchmal müßte ich ein Krake sein um Kescher , Rute , Fisch und Lösezange gleichzeitig nutzen zu können. Geht leider nicht. Also muß ich an Land - Rute ablegen - Kescher ablegen - Fisch auf Matte und dann sauber den Haken entfernen.
Manchmal vertüddert sich sich auch ein Teil der Montage oder die Rückenflosse in den Maschen. Dann sollte der Fisch ruhig und sicher auf ner Matte liegen um alles wieder zu entwirren.
Manchmal ist der Fisch im Kescher auch noch zu aktiv um ihm auf die schnelle mit einem Griff vom Haken zu befreien oder der Haken sitzt zu ungünstig.
oder oder oder
Kurzgesagt es gibt Situationen in den man den Fisch auf der Matte schonender versorgen kann.


----------



## YdeeS (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Seien wir doch ehrlich, es ist zu 90% nur wegen den Fotos !


----------



## allrounder1988 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

hey 

Schau dir mal die *Fox euro Safty Zone Carp Caradle* an die habe mir jetzt geholt und kann mich net beschweren.


mfg

Allrounder


----------



## Lupus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

@ Gerd,
endlich mal jemand der sinnvoll nachfragt anstatt nur blöde Sprüche zu machen.
Ich erklärs mal so zum einen ist eine Matte super hilfreich beim abhaken gerade vorgestern ist mir ein nicht wirklich kleiner Fisch (Bericht folgt) beim Drill durch die restlichen Ruten geschwommen da hilft das schon enorm!
Natürlich mache ich auch von vielen Fischen ein Foto und JA! wenn ich den Fisch schon kurz seinem Element entnehme dann so schonend wie möglich! Ich kann es nicht gutheißen wenn man einen Fisch im Dreck abhakt und ihn danach zurüchsetzt! Der Fisch ist dann ganz zu 100% verletzt! Das muss nicht sein!!

Wenn ich den Fisch töte brauche ich logischerweise keine Abhakmatte!

Kann man di Chub zusammendrücken oder muss man der Größe leben wie sie ist?


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Die Chub kann man zusammenlegen.
Die zwei Reißverschlüsse öffnen, dann kannst sie aufklappen und zusammenlegeen. Packmase kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich sie nie zusammenlege. Da ist eine Tasche mit dabei, die Packmase müsten dann bei ca. 80 X 80 X 15 cm sein.


Diese hier hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut, wäre momentan meine erste Wahl.
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o=p1275_Chub-Xtra-Euro-Protection-Cradle.html
sind aber beide nicht schlecht. Hoher Rand und dicker weicher Boden.


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hab dir hier noch einen Link rausgesucht

http://www.chubfishing.com/de-de/produkte/carp-care/abhakmatten/euro-xtra-protection-cradle/

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Lupus (21. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hi das hast du in der Tat das könnte meine nächste Matte werden...man o man sind die Teile teuer!!


----------



## allrounder11 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Ich benutze auch die Matte von Chub und bin ansich sehr zufrieden. 

In dem Packmaß bzw. in dem Sack wo die Matte gekommen ist, verstaue ich die Matte auch wieder - leider sehr sperrig. Ich werde einmal schauen ob man die Matte vielleicht doch etwas platzsparender zusammenlegen kann. 

Ansonsten ist die Matte verdammt robust und ausgereift.


----------



## allrounder11 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hi das hast du in der Tat das könnte meine nächste Matte werden...man o man sind die Teile teuer!!


 

Der Preis von rund 85 € hat mich zunächst auch abgeschreckt! Aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich mit einer vernünftigen Abhakmatte auch Jahrelang Spaß habe.


----------



## karp (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Also es geht auch billieger! Wenn im netz etwas suchst findest die matte von Anaconda unter 50euro inklusive versandt! Hab die jetzt seid 2 Jahren und ist noch kein fisch rausgerutscht oder ähnliches.


----------



## allrounder11 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



karp schrieb:


> Also es geht auch billieger! Wenn im netz etwas suchst findest die matte von Anaconda unter 50euro inklusive versandt! Hab die jetzt seid 2 Jahren und ist noch kein fisch rausgerutscht oder ähnliches.


 
Also ich will die Matte nicht schlecht reden, aber von der Qualität her scheinen da im Vergleich zur Chub Welten zu liegen.


----------



## karp (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Also ich will die Matte nicht schlecht reden, aber von der Qualität her scheinen da im Vergleich zur Chub Welten zu liegen.


 
Kostet auch das doppelte


----------



## Lupus (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Wie kommst du darauf das die Qualität so unterschiedlich ist? Kann man die Anaconda auch so flach machen wie die Chub?


----------



## allrounder11 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Lupus schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das die Qualität so unterschiedlich ist? Kann man die Anaconda auch so flach machen wie die Chub?


 
Weil ich beide beim TD in der Hand hatte. Sicher kostet die Chub ne ganze Ecke mehr, aber gerade Chub ist für das gute PLV bekannt.


----------



## karp (22. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Anaconda hat auch gute verarbeitung Taschen ruten usw.


----------



## basti1585 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hallo,
für mich steht folgende Abhakmatte auf dem Wunschzettel. Das Packmaß ist für mich eher unwichtig.
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...ten/dam-mad-unhookingmat-bodyguard-abhakmatte

Petri


----------



## Lupus (23. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Hier wäre mir der Rand zu niedrig da würde ich schon eher eine der anderen nehmen....im gleichen Preissegment!


----------



## colognecarp (23. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Ich hab demletzt die Nashmatte in Aktion erlebt, die ist ja schon zimlich gut. Kostet halt etwas und ein bischen fummeln muss man auch, aber die hat das Gewisse etwas


----------



## basti1585 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hier wäre mir der Rand zu niedrig da würde ich schon eher eine der anderen nehmen....im gleichen Preissegment!



Das stimmt. Allerdings gefällt mir die Abdeckung. Ich hab die Matte auch schon in der Praxis erlebt.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Abhakmatte*

Also ich empfehle dir diese:
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-Extreme-Inflatable-Unhooking-Mat_1969.html


----------

